# ein Pfälzer in Passau sucht Tourenvorschläge



## Bjoern_U. (20. April 2013)

Hi 
mich verschlägt es beruflich unter der Woche aber dafür gleich für ein paar Wochen nach Passau.

Leider bin ich nur eingeschränkt mobil und kann quasi nur direkt von der Unterkunft aus losfahren
Was kann man denn MTB technisch so als Feierabendrunde im Passauer Umland fahren ?
Gerne Singletrails und wenig Waldautobahn 
bis max 40-50km bei 800-1000hm dürfen es gerne mal sein aber auch die kleine 20-25km Runde ist willkommen. Ich muss ja am nächsten Tag wieder arbeiten können.
Ich werde jetzt erst einmal mein Hardtail mitnehmen, da ich damit auch zw. Einsatzort und Unterkunft pendeln möchte.

Würde mich über ein paar interessante Vorschläge freuen !

Gruß Björn


----------



## Rickson_PA (21. April 2013)

Hi Björn,

natürlich gibts rund um Passau paar schöne trails.Aber diese in ne Feierabendrunde einzubinden ist relativ schwer,da sie teils weit auseinander liegen(im Imkreis von 20-30km).Wennst Lust hast kann i dir gern a paar touren zeigen.Auto und Fahrradträger ist auch vorhanden  

gruß Patrick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (29. April 2013)

Hi Patrick

sorry für die späte Rückmeldung. Aber die erste (Arbeits) Woche war geprägt von viel Arbeit und Abends nur noch ein wenig Stadt anschauen. 
Es hat gerade mal für eine Tour am Inn entlang (nach Schärding und zurück) gereicht.
Ab dieser Woche habe ich auch ein Auto zur Verfügung und bin nun mobil genug um den ein oder anderen Spot anzufahren.
wie sieht es denn in dem Neuburger Wald mit fahrbaren Trails aus ?
Das sah hier und da ganz nett aus (unten vom Radweg aus gesehen)

Da ich über den 1. Mai hier bleibe suche ich konkret für den Feiertag eine empfehlenswerte Tour. Da darf es dann gerne 50-70km und 1000-1500hm sein 
Der ein oder andere Einkehrschwung ist gerne auch gesehen 

Gruß Björn


----------

